# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 02/10



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Januar 2010)

Neues Jahr, altes Glück. Und wieder bekommt ihr einen exklusiven Vorab-Blick in die kommenden Ausgaben der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop Creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 02/10*




*Features/ Interviews*

Porträt: Uli Staiger
Musikindustrie
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere Teil 2: Olaf Giermann
Drucken mit Photoshop

*Workshops*

Schritt-für-Schritt: Antike Seekarten mit Photoshop gestalten
Masterclass: Malen mit Licht
Schritt-für-Schritt: Beauty-Highlights
Schritt-für-Schritt: Surreale Fotomontage
Schritt-für-Schritt: Eisblumen- und Schneeflockenpinsel
Masterclass: Lebendige Texteffekte
Schritt-für-Schritt: Web 2.0 Buttons selbst erstellen

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien 
Skripte und Paletten von Photoshop-Guru Russell Brown
Video-Workshop FREISTELLEN IN PHOTOSHOP TEIL 2 von und mit Olaf Giermann
Strukturen und Pinsel


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 02/10*




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit dem Künstlerkollektiv Repless Abandon
Ratgeber: 10 digitale Scrapbook-Projekte
Technik-Tipp: Farbfelder
Technik des Monats: Realistische Schatten
Technik-Tipp: Unscharf maskieren
5 Minuten fix: Natürliche Bräune
Checkpoint: Plug-in Viveza 2 von NIK Software
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Mit eigenen Digitalfotos im Internet Geld verdienen
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Kreative Fotografie -52 Wochenendprojekte
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Grundkurs Grafik und Gestaltung
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Digitale Fotografie – Vom Einsteiger zum Profi

*Tutorials*

Richtig auswählen
Aquarell-Porträt
Landschaft aus Formen
Wetter nach Wunsch
Charakterdesign
Montagen mit Vektormasken
Automatisch ausrichten
Miniaturplanet
Sich in Luft auflösen

*Heft-CD *

Alle verfügbaren Tutorial-Dateien 
Testversion von Viveza 2 von Nik Software
Stockfotos, Wallpapers, Pinsel & vieles mehr

Disclaimer: Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir vorab die Inhalte der Magazine Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

